# Chicken news...



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

We got our first egg over 55 grams two days ago. Broke it open today for use in some coffee cake my smokin' hot trophy wife was making up with apples from her sister's orchard and saw our first double-yolker!!



This chicken-raising thing is so cool!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats on your first double-yolker!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Who cares about the double yolker..Congratulations on the smokin' hot trophy wife!


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't believe any of this without pics. Probably be best if you post pics from both the front as well as the back. And we ain't talking eggs here bud...


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll call you congrats on both.!

We got our first double yoke this morning. And no pics available, I ate it.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

what they all said.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

*Need Chicken Door Opener...*

With winter coming I finally convinced my hubby that we need a door opener... Can anyone recommend one that is easy to install and is reliable??? Thanks in advance...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Trophy Wife...
I've got mine!

She cooks amazingly well, shoots any firearm better than me, does pretty good basic carpentry work, is a better driver than me, loves riding behind me on the ol' Softail, is a GREAT mom, and a lot of other nice things.

She's also WAY better looking than me!!


----------

